
Researchers find a planet they can’t see - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/05/researchers-find-a-planet-they-cant-see/
======
wtracy
This is the real story here: "[HEK] has no official funding, despite its large
computational needs. So they've tried to crowdource the money for a $10,000
cluster using the science-focused donation site Petridish.org."

